# Cool cases?



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

So does anybody know where I can get a cool case for my GNex? The iPhone has so many awesome ones and all of the ones for the Nexus are boring. I prefer TPU cases but if the case is awesome enough, it won't matter.

I've already seen the cases that have the Android pattern on the back, and I'm certainly not interested in cases that have large flowers on them. I've gone to so many different sites but still, no luck.


----------



## shanimal92 (Dec 21, 2011)

ob commuter?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

i'm rocking diztronic


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> i'm rocking diztronic


x2. Get rev 3 in black.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

shanimal92 said:


> ob commuter?


I mean in terms of design and stuff. I don't really know how to explain it. For example, the iPhone has a GameBoy case, and it makes the back of the phone look like a classic GameBoy.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

2302jason said:


> I mean in terms of design and stuff. I don't really know how to explain it. For example, the iPhone has a GameBoy case, and it makes the back of the phone look like a classic GameBoy.


EDIT - Game boy cases here - http://www.ebay.com/...-All-Categories

It might not fit perfectly


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

g00s3y said:


> EDIT - Game boy cases here - http://www.ebay.com/...-All-Categories
> 
> It might not fit perfectly


Why wouldn't it fit perfectly? Because we have the CDMA version?

But oh God, thank you so much haha. If you find anymore cool ones, please post it here.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

By far best case ever is this!!!!! To see pics of it - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21321693&postcount=81
My review - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1456405


----------



## Kaos2flo (Sep 6, 2011)

Damn that case is legit!!


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm with you on that. IPhone has real nice cases. I really like speak products but the one they're making for our phone isn't sleek or nice or anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

Kaos2flo said:


> Damn that case is legit!!


F ya it is!!! Act now, he has a promo on amazon, but 2, get 1 free. Thats what I did


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

The Rearth Ringke Slim case in Mint is the best I have ever used.


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> By far best case ever is this!!!!! To see pics of it - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21321693&postcount=81
> My review - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1456405


I have the diztronic right now and while it fits well it is a little thick imo. Do you think this is a significant upgrade?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

hille141 said:


> x2. Get rev 3 in black.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


i got the smoke matte rev 3. love it


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

T-Keith said:


> I have the diztronic right now and while it fits well it is a little thick imo. Do you think this is a significant upgrade?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I have not had the diztronic but I did have the previous version of this case and it is thinner. This adds VERY LIL thickness. To me, almost feels stock. Well worth the $10 for protecting my baby.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> By far best case ever is this!!!!! To see pics of it - http://forum.xda-dev...93&postcount=81
> My review - http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1456405


wondering if this is thinner or same size as diztronic. Oh well ill order it from amazon if it's not i return lol

1st edit : also wondering if the ext battery fits, because it fits with the diztronic one im rockn , but i want that android in the back --- that's stylin ---

2nd edit: i bought it , fudge it it's only 9$


----------



## Zerostar13 (Sep 25, 2011)

Heartbreak said:


> The Rearth Ringke Slim case in Mint is the best I have ever used.


+ 1

i have the Alpine White and use it with the extended battery. just leave the the extended battery door off and the case snaps on perfectly and acts like a battery door. slides in and out of the pocket easily. but if i ever drop it...


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c (Jan 4, 2012)

droidkevlar said:


> By far best case ever is this!!!!! To see pics of it - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21321693&postcount=81
> My review - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1456405


Yup yup. Cruzer lite has really nice cases. I'm rocking the black one right now. Check em out!


----------



## hrdcorejordan (Sep 27, 2011)

The feather ultralight case by incipio has been my favorite ever since my bionic. I ordered it off of amazon though, saved like $15. I highly recommend this case. http://www.myincipio.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-Cases-Accessories/Incipio-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-feather-Ultralight-Hard-Shell-Case.asp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeG7265 (Oct 22, 2011)

hrdcorejordan said:


> The feather ultralight case by incipio has been my favorite ever since my bionic. I ordered it off of amazon though, saved like $15. I highly recommend this case. http://www.myincipio.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-Cases-Accessories/Incipio-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-feather-Ultralight-Hard-Shell-Case.asp
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


s

I have the blue incipio feather lite and a black case mate barely there and really like both of them. I like how they don't add any bulk, but do add a bit of grip.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

day deal.com

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just got the incipio sycrilic. It makes it a little bulkier but I love the feel. It works well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## J0sh (Jan 5, 2012)

droidkevlar said:


> By far best case ever is this!!!!! To see pics of it - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21321693&postcount=81
> My review - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1456405


Must buy.


----------



## bawb3 (Nov 20, 2011)

I ordered an otterbox commuter, mostly because they just seem to have the best protection. I'd rather not have to pay the 100$ deductible for this thing. I also really like that it has plugs that go in the usb and audio out jacks to keep crap out of them - especially like lint and junk from your pockets. It looks cool enough I guess haha.


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> wondering if this is thinner or same size as diztronic. Oh well ill order it from amazon if it's not i return lol
> 
> 1st edit : also wondering if the ext battery fits, because it fits with the diztronic one im rockn , but i want that android in the back --- that's stylin ---
> 
> 2nd edit: i bought it , fudge it it's only 9$


Does fit with extended. Adrnalyne has said he actually likes the feel of it better with the case and extended.


----------



## cj250mills (Jan 5, 2012)

I use two cases for two very different things, I have a diztronic I got online for like 9 bucks and I LOVE (its a sturdy matte finished tpu with a glossy border on the front bezel) and a OB Defender for skiing/biking what not. I think which cases you use all depends on whats the most practical for your lifestyle...


----------



## sydneycooper1979 (Jan 18, 2012)

That case is awesome! My husband and I each ordered two!

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I never use cases but I've been thinking if a commuter then I saw this thread and instantly ordered the android case. They are 50% off so it can't hurt.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidkevlar (Jul 1, 2011)

You know its gotta be a cool case if its on the front page of Droid Life
http://www.droid-life.com/2012/01/22/a-galaxy-nexus-case-you-may-want-to-consider-plus-a-buy-2-get-1-free-deal/


----------



## 2302jason (Jan 22, 2012)

lol I think this thread is getting a little off-topic.

Does anybody else know of any cool cases for the Nexus? And by cool I mean like the GameBoy one (http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1313&_nkw=galaxy+nexus+gameboy&_sacat=See-All-Categories). I don't want the case to give me hardcore protection. Just to give me something awesome to look at.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> lol I think this thread is getting a little off-topic.
> 
> Does anybody else know of any cool cases for the Nexus? And by cool I mean like the GameBoy one (http://www.ebay.com/...-All-Categories). I don't want the case to give me hardcore protection. Just to give me something awesome to look at.


Do want! if it fit our version.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co...27298363&sr=8-2

















Fits my phone perfectly. Feels a lot better when I'm texting too.

$2! Wish I saw this link earlier lol
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006HANMZC


----------



## xkingofgodzx (Jun 24, 2011)

droidkevlar said:


> By far best case ever is this!!!!! To see pics of it - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=21321693&postcount=81
> My review - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1456405


+1 I just discovered this tonight about 30 mins ago and bought 3 for the buy 2 get one free. I bought smoke/teal/clear. All for $20. Can't beat it. I got a cheap s-line tpu case on eBay before the phone came out and I was looking for a case with the volume rocker cutouts and these have that and a sick Android decal. #winning


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

How do those cases compare to the diztronic ones? They look neat but not worth 10 bucks for another case IF they are essentially the same.

Found an answer:
[quote = machiz7888]
the matte diztronic case feels smoother which is nice, but not good for grip. It also has a small (can be seen in my pics) imperfection that bugged me on the bottom left. The cruzer has the same thing on the tip right, which doesn't bug me cause my finger never touches it.

The texturing in the cruzer case makes it feel less soft, but is a big plus for grip so that's great.

I think as long as you get a good color the Cruzer is better, some of the colors make it look unprofessional/childish/cool. (< which could be great if thats what you're looking for). The black diz case looks very suave.
[/quote] http://androidforums.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus/463598-cases-16.html


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Good article here, http://www.gottabemobile.com/2011/12/19/galaxy-nexus-cases/.

I ordered the Case-Mate Tough Case, for my wife's Nexus. In pink, of course.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Just wanted to report back on this case. It arrived, today, and this is one bad a$$ case, dudes. It's bulky, but not *too* bulky, and offers excellent protection. I got the wife the one with the pink sleeve, but all you tough guys can order it in black, if you prefer.







Got the pink one for $26.99 from Amazon, but it looks like the black one is $34.99. It fits the Verizon Nexus perfectly. I've included a picture of the wife's Nexus, below.

http://www.eurodroid...r-galaxy-nexus/

http://www.amazon.co...27538942&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.co...27538942&sr=8-4


----------



## bmkdroid (Jan 19, 2012)

droidkevlar said:


> By far best case ever is this!!!!! To see pics of it - http://forum.xda-dev...93&postcount=81
> My review - http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1456405


I agree with this! I just got the black one today and so far love it.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> http://www.amazon.co...27298363&sr=8-2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if I just was unlucky or what, but I ordered two of these (clear and black) and they do not fit my phone.

1) It's obvious by looking at the back of my phone, because the camera cutout was horribly off centered.

2) It doesn't properly cover the front rim of the phone. You can cover one side and one side only.

Pretty disappointed, as these cases are slick. I tried it with my regular battery/cover as well.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Just wanted to report back on this case. It arrived, today, and this is one bad a$$ case, dudes. It's not real bulky, and offers excellent protection. I got the wife the one with the pink sleeve, but all you tough guys can order it in black, if you prefer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wife's Nexus, huh? *cough* *cough* *bullsh*t*

Lol. Just playing man...


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Wife's Nexus, huh? *cough* *cough* *bullsh*t*
> 
> Lol. Just playing man...


lol. Of course. I run mine naked.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Here's a shot of them, side by side, for comparison. And to redeem myself.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

How do diztronic or the android case work with extended battery?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Here's a shot of them, side by side, for comparison. And to redeem myself.


Photoshop, it's the same phone.









Also I grabbed the Diztronic, rev 3. Not sure if I like it yet tbh.. I know it's small, but I STILL feel like it adds too much bulk.

May just have to run it in its birthday suit.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I just got the Android case and I like it. With the extended battery cover everything is a little off center but I put the standard cover on my extended battery and it was fine. Although I don't like the lint building up near the top of the phone....that would probably be all cases though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

i got the cruzer lite 3 pack today
fudgeing amazing cases.
this diztronic case is going back to the manufacturer. lol


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> i got the cruzer lite 3 pack today
> fudgeing amazing cases.
> this diztronic case is going back to the manufacturer. lol


+1 I got mine in today also! Black, green, and blue. They are really nice cases they feel so much better in my hands compared to naked. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JeepersMister (Jan 27, 2012)

I am hooked on the incipio feather case. Excellent built quality and minimal protection means that it compliments the nexus design. Just have to be careful with it. Since it doesn't offer much protection for the screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

http://www.rearthusa.com/galaxy_nexus_slim.html

http://www.myincipio.com/Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-Cases-Accessories/Incipio-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-feather-Ultralight-Hard-Shell-Case.asp

My apologies for not reading all the way through but does this work with Ext battery without the battery back? I know it won't fit with the battery and door on.
Also, does anyone know if the Incipio feather fits with the ext battery and no battery door? Alot of hard cases won't fit with ext battery unless you rock the case with no battery door. Someone test these please so Ill know before I buy online, no stores around have any good cases for Nexus, only the best buy brand case, which sucks lol.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Has anyone taken a look at this case? It actually looks pretty nice.

http://www.ebay.com/...2556#vi-content

Edit: This type as well http://www.ebay.com/...=item2a176d7bf6

Some of these ebay ones look pretty cool.


----------

